# The Schmidt Tree



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the design.:thumbsup:

Everything but the 2x4's were purchased at Lowes. Cost came out to be around $250.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Needs casters. 

I like that drying rack layout. If I need something besides the erectarack, that is what I will build.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad ya like it! Now go put that new AAA to work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Needs casters.
> 
> I like that drying rack layout. If I need something besides the erectarack, that is what I will build.


Dean, I came up with that idea for when I'm spraying a cabinet job in an occupied home. I needed something that wouldn't take up much floor space. I like the erectarack idea, but floor space is is at a premium for most of my jobs.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Needs casters.
> 
> I like that drying rack layout. If I need something besides the erectarack, that is what I will build.


I came really close to buying some last night when I was shopping to build it. The rack space for the small amount of floor space it takes up is really good. I need two of them, and maybe a smaller one for drawers.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

that freaking brilliant! you could use that setup for just about anything. Schmidt your freaking brilliant.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> that freaking brilliant! you could use that setup for just about anything. Schmidt your freaking brilliant.


Great. Now Paul will add that to his sig line.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Great. Now Paul will add that to his sig line.


You beat me to it! I almost said that as well...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> that freaking brilliant! you could use that setup for just about anything. Schmidt your freaking brilliant.


Thanks Gabe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very cool idea.

WTG Schmidt


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

we should have a Schmidt Tree contest. I've already talked with my neighbor as he has wood shop. were going to start building a set.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> we should have a Schmidt Tree contest. I've already talked with my neighbor as he has wood shop. were going to start building a set.


What you going to have him router the edges of the 2x4's? 

It's a great design. Schmidt is a genius.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ya and I want a cup holder on it


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Should also put a ipod hook attachment so you have the tunes flowing.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> we should have a Schmidt Tree contest. I've already talked with my neighbor as he has wood shop. were going to start building a set.


I sent a pic to my cabinet builder and he really liked them as well. I may visit a friend at his metal fab shop here in town and price out building them in aluminum with casters. Make them easy to tear down and load up in the van. 

I could get rich selling them to all the painters here. :whistling2:

On second thought I probably wouldn't make that much after paying Paul for his IP.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dean, I came up with that idea for when I'm spraying a cabinet job in an occupied home. I needed something that wouldn't take up much floor space. I like the erectarack idea, but floor space is is at a premium for most of my jobs.


 It is a clever design Paul. Necessity is the mother of invention...Just don't let Festool get a look at this thing. They'll have a version for $2000 before we know it


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I see a winter 2012-2013 PT contest: Pimp My Drying Rack.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Paul, I noticed that the "double wall" brackets don't have the end "nibs" on them and the single ones do. Any problems with the single one's ever scratching the surfaces? I'm thinking it would be nice to grind those off.....and maybe some chrome automotive door edge protectors over the edges? LOL

Actually, what does make that set up nice is that it doesn't take alot of floor space. My racks are metal that I got from Grainger, I think, at around [email protected] They're nice because they are on casters, but the casters themselves will make them a little "tippy", and you really can't break them down for compact transportation.

Yep, for the cost, gotta give this one of yours my vote.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paul,

You shoulda patented it before showing it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Wolf. I've never had a problem with the brackets scratching the doors. But if I ever get concerned, I'll just wrap it in duct tape. We all know duct tape fixes everything. 

I hadn't thought of casters, but I'd be concerned about it tipping when it's loaded with doors. Although I have a wider base than Tommy's.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would probably weight the base if I built on on casters.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think it would be an issue so long as your floor was smooth and clean. I would for sure load the larger doors on the bottom only, and add another 2x4 cross brace at the bottom.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok here's my hack version . 










1 by 2's and 2/4 
Drywall screws


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool Tommy. Is that your new 395 AAA I see in the photo? :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes it is Mike. I love it. 

I had to do a mod on the racks. They were to hard on the finish, and the duct tape was to ghetto. 5/8 backer rod did the trick. 

Added in 12 more racks too. Cost is now about $400, but I have over 40 doors and almost twenty drawer fronts on the rack. Its taking up about 15 square feet of shop floor.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Good thinking on the backer rod. I was leaning towards felt pads (the kind that go on the bottom of chairs). Between this design and the erectarack, I should be able to handle a lot of stuff.


----------

